# Wanted: '80 210 A14 intake manifold



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am looking for a standard issue intake manifold for an '80 210 with the A14 engine. It has round intake ports [not oval] and is of the water heated type [coolant flows throught it].

Anyone got one lying around?

It looks like this:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Got one. All set.


----------

